# whats your favorite cigar shape and or size



## NHsmoker (Feb 18, 2007)

Just curious if most of you have a favorite shape or size of cigar. I love a double perfecto but am also found of torpedos and belicosos I guess I just like the taper.


----------



## 8ball (Feb 17, 2006)

Toro, all the way.


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier (Dec 17, 2012)

Robusto for a short smoke and Churchill when I have plenty of time.


----------



## Bruck (Jan 8, 2013)

Cylindrical :rockon:

OK, for real, I like the churchill generally. "I may be drunk, miss, but in the morning I will be sober and you will still be ugly."


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

Robusto for little time.
Toro for medium time 
Finally Churchill for lots of time

All around 50 RG


----------



## ColNostro (Jan 5, 2013)

Lanceros, Churchills (with 48 rg), smaller belicosos, the occasional perfecto.


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

Toro by far. But I smoke robustos if I have less time.


----------



## jhedrick83 (Dec 4, 2012)

I love Churchills, Toros a good too. I usually only smoke if I have an hour plus to chill out so the longer sticks are great for me. I will rarely go with a jawbreaker (60 RG) but usually I try to keep it 54 or under.


----------



## OnePyroTec (Dec 11, 1997)

no real answer for me, different mood, different setting, different cigar. I like them all.


----------



## Dazz (Dec 21, 2012)

My favs are robusto, petite torpedo, rothchilde, petite corona and cigarillos.

Cheers-
Dazz


----------



## klittle250 (Oct 15, 2012)

I like coronas, petite in the winter and gordas when it's nicer out


----------



## Necmo (Oct 29, 2012)

Churchill, torpedos, and toros. I just like those more, but I'll smoke them all. Not a fan of jawbreakers though.


----------



## Marcm15 (Aug 5, 2012)

Since I am a Fuente fan, I prefer the Perfecto but I also enjoy Robusto, Corona and when time permits, the Churchill.


----------



## B-daddy (Oct 29, 2012)

Favorite?.....Corona I think. I like Torps too. But I smoke more robustos than anything else because I buy more robustos. My cheap-ass tendencies.


----------



## MichaelB (Jan 25, 2013)

Usually Toro but it really depends on the blend for me


----------



## NHsmoker (Feb 18, 2007)

B-daddy said:


> Favorite?.....Corona I think. I like Torps too. But I smoke more robustos than anything else because I buy more robustos. My cheap-ass tendencies.


While I stated my favorites in my original post I too smoke other sizes more frequently due to cost. Sometimes I just need to splurge for exactly what I want.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

BowhuntnHoosier said:


> Robusto for a short smoke and Churchill when I have plenty of time.


This is my thought also.


----------



## Bad Andy (Jul 16, 2011)

I smoke a little bit of everything (not many jawbreakers, but occasionally). My favorites when I can find them are lanceros, or coronas. Something around 42 ring gauge is nice.


----------



## nativetexan_1 (Jan 1, 2008)

toro/parejo

a little more specific: 5 1/2 - 6 in. in length, 46 - 52 ring gauge.


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel (Nov 28, 2012)

Torpedos and Double Perfectos for me. I like the feel of the taper. If it's a regularly shaped stick I also prefer a box press.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

My all time favorite is the Diademas, but I smoke a lot of figurado and robusto cigars.


----------



## BlazinBajan (Oct 10, 2012)

I tend to go towards Toro's and Robusto's / Double Robusto's


----------



## sjcruiser36 (Dec 20, 2012)

Robusto's


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

Fuzzy said:


> My all time favorite is the Diademas, but I smoke a lot of figurado and robusto cigars.


Same, mostly depends on how much time I have to smoke.


----------



## JABECmfg (Sep 18, 2012)

Depends on the setting and/or my mood, but I'm generally happiest with something in the 48-54 ring gauge, 5-6 inches long. Usually a robusto or a torpedo.


----------



## Madlying (May 10, 2011)

1.Torpedo
2.Toro
3.Robusto
4.Lancero, if it is an oliva v or illusione


----------



## Bahama_Stōgē (Feb 5, 2013)

It's a tie between Toro and Torpedo for me.


----------



## nfusion770 (Apr 1, 2011)

Toro and torpedo. Sometimes the torpedo gets on my nerves but it looks so cool. 

I only smoke a few times a week and my sessions are several hours long, so the bigger cigars are a value for me.


----------



## nickbuttacavoli (Jan 22, 2013)

Lanceros and Coronas. When I have more time to smoke I also really like Churchills.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

CG > Lonsdale or lancero > corona > everything else


----------



## MDS (Dec 4, 2012)

Belicosos and toros. Coronas for when I have less time and/or it's freezing out.


----------



## henjg124 (Dec 16, 2012)

Corona's and Lancero's then Robusto's. Imo I believe smaller sticks are more flavorful.


----------



## Dubv23 (Aug 3, 2011)

ive got more robustos than anything. The smokes i like tend to be fitting to me in the robusto format.


----------



## Sumatra Samurai (Jul 16, 2012)

MDS said:


> Belicosos and toros. Coronas for when I have less time and/or it's freezing out.


Ditto brotha, and it gets COLD here in Denver!


----------



## Tonitwofeet (Mar 10, 2012)

robustos most of the time or toros and churchills after work when I have more time to really relax.


----------



## Wiseguy1982 (Nov 17, 2009)

Well, for me it started out as Toros after a while and then for a long time it was Churchills, but that was back when I was working in a cigar shop. Now I would have to say because I like spending time doing other things, that the Robusto is probably just right.


----------



## Havana Dave (Feb 3, 2013)

Perfectos #1 - Coronas #2 - Torpedos #3


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

When I first started I was a big fan of torpedos and robustos. Now I probably smoke more toros. However, my favorite is probably the Lancero. I was lucky enough to speak to Jose Blanco who told me to always smoke a lancero first because that is really what the blender wants to represent as far as flavor profile etc. That being said I always try to smoke one or two vitolas before deciding what I like the best. The Le Bijou 1922 is a perfect example. Didn't really like the toro that much. It was missing something. But the petite robusto I fell in love with. Personally I try not to get tied down to one vitola because I feel that every vitola has its pros and cons.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Corona Gorda to me seems to exemplify any marca but hey, that's just me. :madgrin:


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I suppose corona or petite corona, with churchills for game day, but I'm still pretty new on the journey; we'll see what develops.


----------



## crazystix (Oct 13, 2011)

Toros during the week, Churchills on the weekend when I have more time.


----------



## thegunslinger (Aug 3, 2012)

Lately, it's petite coronas and lanceros if I want a shorter smoke. Robustos for something longer. I rarely want to sit and smoke something for 90+ minutes so I don't usually get anything much larger.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

I always look to see if a cigar is available in a Corona Gorda.
I also like me some Dalia, Taco, Piramide's
Everything else is a compromise


----------



## HandBanana (Feb 6, 2013)

Robustos, Belicosos, and Torpedos are my top. If I have the time I've smoke something longer but I rarely have the time. I'd like to get into Lanceros but I just can't readily find enough of them. I have a Oliva V Lancero in my humi that I'll end up trying when it get warmer.


----------



## ezlevor (Oct 29, 2012)

If I have a choice, I usually grab a robusto. I haven't tried enough different vitolas of the same blends to really notice a difference between them. It also depends on the situation and how much time I can commit to smoking.


----------



## TJB (Dec 10, 2012)

I am still learning but I prefer coronas or corona gordas. Robusto at the most. I find the corona gives the perfect ratio of wrapper to filler for me for that nice aroma. I believe it is the wrapper which gives the most aroma.


----------



## rhetorik (Jun 6, 2011)

1. Corona Gorda
2. Lancero
3. Lonsdale


----------



## atbat16 (Feb 6, 2013)

MrMayorga said:


> Robusto for little time.
> Toro for medium time
> Finally Churchill for lots of time
> 
> All around 50 RG


Same here, except I don't mind going between 50-54 rg


----------



## Jesatl13 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lancero
Corona
Petit robusto


----------



## GoJohnnyGo (Nov 19, 2011)

capttrips said:


> When I first started I was a big fan of torpedos and robustos. Now I probably smoke more toros. However, my favorite is probably the Lancero. I was lucky enough to speak to Jose Blanco who told me to always smoke a lancero first because that is really what the blender wants to represent as far as flavor profile etc. That being said I always try to smoke one or two vitolas before deciding what I like the best. The Le Bijou 1922 is a perfect example. Didn't really like the toro that much. It was missing something. But the petite robusto I fell in love with. Personally I try not to get tied down to one vitola because I feel that every vitola has its pros and cons.


What he said ^^^:rockon:


----------



## Bruck (Jan 8, 2013)

Speaking of Lanceros, here's a good article on them:
The Love of Lanceros | News & Features | Cigar Aficionado


----------



## TopsiderLXI (Jun 29, 2012)

Coronas and lanceros. Anything 50RG - 44RG really.


----------



## NoirNick (Oct 19, 2012)

I think I can narrow it down to three sizes. Robusto, Lancero and Petite Lancero. For me I find these d eliver just enough smoke time, and the right concentration of flavor.


----------



## Blueracer (May 4, 2012)

I typically will smoke these for the best flavor and concentration IMO. 

Corona
Lancero
Robusto


----------



## fenlon (Jan 23, 2013)

NHsmoker said:


> Just curious if most of you have a favorite shape or size of cigar. I love a double perfecto but am also found of torpedos and belicosos I guess I just like the taper.


I too tend to gravitate to the perfectos and torpedos. I was obsessed with the perfectos last summer and definitely enjoyed everything I could find in that shape. I like higer ringuage, but the ability to not have to unhinge my jaw. I tend to smoke a lot of Robustos since I rarely have more than an hour to spend outside.

I have a CAO MX2 Belicoso that has been in my humi for 3 years because I am too afraid to fire it up and not be able to finish it.


----------



## fenlon (Jan 23, 2013)

Bruck said:


> Speaking of Lanceros, here's a good article on them:
> The Love of Lanceros | News & Features | Cigar Aficionado


Bruce,
Good read. All new information for me. Made too big of a deal about them being effeminate.
After reading about the high reject rate, do you think Lancero X-Outs or 2nds would be too big of a risk for plug problems?


----------



## Bruck (Jan 8, 2013)

fenlon said:


> After reading about the high reject rate, do you think Lancero X-Outs or 2nds would be too big of a risk for plug problems?


That's what I was thinking - notwithstanding the fact that some people like them, it seems like a risky / low return proposition to make them at all. But OTOH, I used to be in the auto industry and the OEM I worked for (and I believe all major OEMs do this) built and marketed small cars for various reasons even though we lost money on every one of them.


----------



## orca99usa (May 23, 2008)

I'm fond of salomones and figurados.


----------



## FireRunner (Jul 19, 2012)

Toro is the perfect size for me.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Corona
Petit Corona
Lancero
Corona Gorda
Robusto
Panatela

The order changes at times but these are my mainstays.


----------



## Milhouse (Oct 22, 2011)

The shape i admire most is the shark. I love the square to round transition. If that vitola shrunk proportionately by 20 percent, it would be perfect for me. 


Oddly enough as far as what i feel smokes best, I like coronas, lanceros and petite robusto. I do have alot of robustos too. I stay away from toros and churchills. I'd rather smoke 2 smaller ones than one long one.


----------



## luckypbk1 (Feb 2, 2013)

Robusto


----------



## jfdiii (Nov 12, 2010)

Lanceros or Lonsdales


----------



## jabuan (Jan 20, 2013)

i was mostly a robusto fan but i've ventured out into the lancero variations. starting to like them a lot.


----------



## mando3 (Feb 5, 2013)

Favorite will be the belicoso but mostly I don't have time for them, so, I will end up with a robusto or the cohiba pequenos that come in a tin


----------



## Dazz (Dec 21, 2012)

Petit corona, Figurado, Rothchilde and Robusto are my favs. Not a fan of long cigars.

Cheers-
Dazz


----------



## CarnivorousPelican (Jan 25, 2013)

Depends on the tobacco etc I normally aim for a 52 ring gauge Belicoso||Torpedo, but I don't mind other sizes etc nice to have a change up..


----------



## sh40218 (Oct 26, 2012)

Lately I've been burning through Rothchilds/Petit Robustos & Petit Coronas. Overall I like traditional sizes like Lancero, Corona andCorona Gorda. If I had to list them in no paticular order:

Petit Robusto
Lancero
Torpedo/Belicoso
Petit Corona
Corona

I can definitely say that the Toro is my least Favorite Vitola. IMHO


----------



## nickbuttacavoli (Jan 22, 2013)

Lanceros
Lonsdales
Coronas
Churchills


----------



## orion1 (Sep 18, 2012)

I like torpedoes. I smoke robustos only when I have less time but during weekends with more time I go back to torpedoes.


----------



## Big_e (Feb 21, 2013)

Churchills for me. I won't smoke a cigar unless I can sit, drink, think and enjoy it.


----------



## Jimmy James (Jul 4, 2012)

Salomon


----------



## bigLuke5595 (May 22, 2014)

Figured I would revive this just for fun. Salomon/Diadema's all the way!!!!


----------



## Skeat5353 (Mar 15, 2014)

Robusto! Short and to the point! Full of flavor!


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

It depends on how much time I have. Short break = cigarillo. Long drive = Something like a large Trinidad Paradox.


----------



## thechasm442 (Jan 21, 2014)

I like and smoke all sizes frequently. The only thing I really don't care for is large rg (58+) cigars.

If I had a favorite it would be corona first and robusto second.


----------



## benjimo (May 26, 2014)

Have to go with the majority here, Robusto and Toro.


----------



## egoo33 (Jul 21, 2013)

Boxed press robusto but am a sucker for anything boxed pressed


----------



## Whiskey (May 6, 2014)

Probably robusto for me.


----------



## ELLASU (Jun 9, 2014)

Because I have not got a chance to smoke a lot of different sizes I tend to lean to the larger ring gauges for now. Most of mine or 6x60 and since I only smoke when I am sitting outside relaxing with a drink they work good. I am starting to get more of the smaller ones in my collection and look forward to trying them.


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

Ooooohh, somebody revived an old one so I get to comment again. Lancero & robusto.


----------



## benjimo (May 26, 2014)

Now that it's back alive I'd like to change my answer a bit
Box pressed robusto, I was convinced by an RP Vintage 1990.


----------



## TreySC (May 30, 2014)

I'm in the robusto camp as well. Although I'm still learning so I'm sure that will change over time


----------



## jacko (Jul 4, 2014)

I like the taper, so i'd favor a torpedo


----------



## cappadoc (May 22, 2012)

Toro, belicoso, robusto in that order.
Prefer 48-52 RG.


----------



## Shaun (Jun 28, 2014)

I'm finding that my preferred size is a (petite?) Gordo, like the Nub. 4"-4.5" X 60-ish. The larger ring gauge provides the burn and draw that I like and they can usually be smoked in 45-60 minutes. My wife gifted me some Victor Sinclair Serie 55 Churchills and a friend gifted me what looks like a really nice Oliva Series V Churchill but I find it's seldom I have time to smoke such a big stogie. I'm saving them for a rainy day. I like the fat stubby ones.


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

Lonsdales, lanceros, coronas, petit coronas, robustos...It has to be a really great cigar if it's over 54 RG.


----------



## jacko (Jul 4, 2014)

Shaun said:


> I'm finding that my preferred size is a (petite?) Gordo, like the Nub. 4"-4.5" X 60-ish. The larger ring gauge provides the burn and draw that I like and they can usually be smoked in 45-60 minutes. My wife gifted me some Victor Sinclair Serie 55 Churchills and a friend gifted me what looks like a really nice Oliva Series V Churchill but I find it's seldom I have time to smoke such a big stogie. I'm saving them for a rainy day. *I like the fat stubby ones*.


so does your wife :tape: haha sorry couldn't help myself


----------



## Shaun (Jun 28, 2014)

jacko said:


> so does your wife :tape: haha sorry couldn't help myself


It's no problem. However, the fact that she gave me Churchills may be indicative of a preference for more length. If she does prefer the fat stubby ones, it does explain a few things...


----------



## Saltmarsh (Sep 20, 2013)

Been leaning toward lanceeros lately.


----------



## Cool Breeze (Jan 10, 2014)

I don't discriminate, I like em all.
The time I have dictates what size I reach for.

However, I'm more fond of the smaller ring gauges. Don't like the 60s and such.


----------

